# Honda Opinions Wanted



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda's main website now has online product reviews. How about sharing your thoughts? Honda management as well as other possible Honda customers are eager to hear what you have to say.

Just pick your model, then click on "*Write a Review*." 










Link: *Honda Snowblowers and Snow Throwers*

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to the Canadian site to leave a review about my Honda inverter generator, but there is no option for that. I went back to the American site and left a review there. North Dakota now has a new city called Moose Jaw. 
=-)


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish I could leave feedback, but my blower is a first-gen 828 that I bought new in 1991. I get an average of 200" of snow a year and I clear 350' of gravel driveway, then 3 car/trailer areas for a total of a little over 5,000 sq. ft. Throw in the paths around my home (to the woodshed, LP tank, compost bins) and there's another 1,000 sq. ft.

Like any mechanical device, your products aren't perfect, but I am totally impressed with Honda's quality standards.

Originally being from Detroit (growing up UAW), having worked at a couple of GM plants and family and friends working in the US auto industry, I do have that U.S. pride instilled in my bones, but when it comes to keeping my household open for business in a land of snow, you can't beat Honda engineering and quality. Almost all of my friends grew up with Honda Trails, Scramblers, ATCs, XLs, then the 750 fours...great fun!

I speak very highly of Honda to everyone and anyone in my neck of the woods when the opportunity arises. 

My HS828 TAS has cost me an average of $64 per year for the initial cost, and I've put in about $300 in parts (including commercial skids) in the last 2 years...that's after 20 years of good hard use.

Great product!

I'm 56 years old and I still love clearing snow with my 828. Sort of like the ATC90 of the snowblower world.


----------

